# South of France in November/December???????



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hiya, 

Well it is getting to the time of year when we are starting to think about where to head to for a few weeks this winter. Normally by now we have something planned but to be honest, we just cannot decide where to head for!  We cannot set off until the beginning of November due to staff holidays etc and because of family commitments we feel we have to return for Christmas! (Well not so much we - but I) Hubby has tried to talk me into to being away for Christmas as he knows I would love being in the MH - but I just know I would feel swamped with guilt if we were not at home with the family on Christmas day. Hubby is probably right and I am sure they would get over it and we could celebrate a belated Christmas with everyone when we returned home - but it's just not something I feel comfortable about doing and I would probably spend Christmas day sobbing my heart out!  Don't get me wrong - I would love to have Christmas dinner in the MH and escape all the hype and commercialism attributed with Christmas - but I just think the heartache of not seeing my family would be too much to bear, especially as I now have a new baby grandson to think of!  

Anyway, back to our trip ...... as you can appreciate having to return at the end of December does put limitations on exactly how far we can travel and so hubby has suggested that instead of travelling too far afield we tour around the South of France for a few weeks instead. What I am interested in knowing is whether anyone has toured this part of France during November and December and if so, how did they find it? For example: What was the weather like and were there many campsites and aires still open during that time of year? We like to wildcamp so we only need a few sites or aires in order to fill up with water and empty waste tanks etc and the most important factor for us would be finding interesting towns and villages to visit and just generally exploring this part of France. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated and so I look forward to reading your replies.  

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have found many Aires closed or about to close and the weather can be pretty awful, wet and windy. Having tried the south of France we now go further south for better weather. There are numerous web sites where you can look at weather statistics month by month, that will help you find the best area which you will have time to go to. We use theweathernetwork.com, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Hello,

When you say "south f France", where do you mean exactly?

I have posted some information in the past on Campsites and Aires open in the Eastern Med.

Weather, well you cannot depend on that, some Winter days are bright and sunny around 12c, often getting into the teens. One November we managed 17c. However, winter storms can be around December-February so be warned.

Many will tell you how deserted it can be in the South of France, well not true at Christmas. You will find many French out shopping (Many nipping over the border to Italy!). Plenty of things to see and do. Fetes, Concerts I believe they even put an ice rink in Port Grimuad?

If you stay around Nice you could fly back for a day or two at Christmas?

Trev


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta. You're not Mrs G in disguise are you? She feels exactly the same about Xmas. It's just like hearing her speak. 

In my experience the South of France is very chilly in November/December but we only tried it for a week or so and drove to Spain to try and find some sun but even then you have to go a fair way South before the weather improves. I would like to try it again though because I find this area hopeless at most other times of the year with traffic and rip off prices. You could look at the Caravan Club's overseas touring brochure for the addresses of sites open throughout the year. I think there is at least one ACSI site open as well at leat there was when I last looked.

The only wildcamping we did was on the beach access roads at Cavaliere Sur Mer. The local police came around but didn't seem at all bothered by our presence even though one French camper was barbecuing on the pavement. When we returned in May we were told to move as I gather local residents (very very posh houses) don't like it. There is also an Aire at Mimizan but we couldn't get in as it was full of French (how dare they!) and seemed as though they would be there for a long time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

If you want a better Chance of Sunshine, Costa Tropical would be a better bet. You could get the Brittany Ferries Boat out on Sunday 20th December (Currenlty £390 for a 8m van). A 550 mile drive will take you to Motril. There is and all year campsite in the ASCI book €15 a night


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies and it sounds like the South of France may not be such a good idea after all then?  

We hope to set off around the 3rd November and return home around the 18th Dec so basically we have approx 7 weeks available. We have just been talking and have now decided that we might return back to Portugal but this time instead of heading to the Algarve, we would keep to the Eastern side as we much preferred the rural part of Portugal than the more commercialised coastal areas. Some parts of Eastern Portugal were like stepping back in time and some of our best memories of our entire trip were when we wildcamped in and around these parts. We met some lovely people and the weather was absolutely glorious when we were there last November. 

Another place we would probably visit would be Andalucia as we have heard that this part of Southern Spain is beautiful and very interesting and of course it is not too far from Eastern Portugal either. We desperately wanted to head for Andalucia last winter when we were travelling around Eastern Portugal but sadly time ran out and so regrettably we never managed it!  

Anyone who has been to Andalucia during November/December please pass on your findings as I would be very interested to hear just what you thought to this part of Spain?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Sonesta. You're not Mrs G in disguise are you? She feels exactly the same about Xmas. It's just like hearing her speak.


It must be a mum thing gelathae LOL :lol:

I have just spoken to my youngest daughter (23 years old) on the telephone about this subject and asked her how would she feel if mum and dad weren't here for Christmas and her voice went strangely quiet and she said "very sad" she followed that remark by trying to be all understanding and saying all the right things such as "it's your life mum and you must do what you want etc" but I know her and she did not like the idea one little bit.  I then asked my son in law about how he thinks my eldest daughter would feel and he immediately said "she would be very sad too - but she would never stand in your way!" That's enough for me and to be honest I just know I would be consumed with sadness on Christmas morning at not being with my family and I think any chance of enjoying the day would be marred by missing my kids so much - so really I have to ask myself ....... what on earth would be the point? Nope I think I will just stick to being content with 7 weeks touring around and just count my lucky stars that I have a lovely family to return home to. I am sure there are many people out there who would give their right arm to have 7 weeks travelling around Europe and who would consider me to be very blessed indeed! 

Right must get on as I have got loads to do and this forum is flipping addictive!!!!!:lol:

Sue


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*S. of France in November / December*

You could park up the van and fly back to the UK for Xmas . . .

However, much of France is actually colder than Britain in winter, having a continental rather than a maritime climate. I think you would find lots of French aires had the water turned off because of the risk of frost, between 1st November school hols. and Easter. The warmest area is usually around Nice.

French campervans head to Morocco in their thousands, for winter sun, either via the S. of Spain, or there are boats from Barcelona, or Sete, near Marseilles; or you can drive down through Italy and take a boat from Sicily to Tunisia.


----------

